# Old Bloke Against Youngster



## Transk53 (Sep 5, 2014)

Saw this through Facebook. A couple of years old though, but thought it is worth a watch.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 5, 2014)

the old bloke did really well in there


----------



## K-man (Sep 5, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> the old bloke did really well in there


What the hell is all this crap about an old bloke? Even I was 58 in my last tournament and that was a long time back and I'm not even approaching 'old'. <grr ... mumble mumble>
:asian:


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 5, 2014)

53 is the new 40.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 5, 2014)

i'm sorry to disturb your thoughts but if my 7year old neice says that at 37 i'm really really old then in her book you must be ancient


----------



## K-man (Sep 5, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> i'm sorry to disturb your thoughts but if my 7year old neice says that at 37 i'm really really old then in her book you must be ancient


Well your 7 year old niece should be suitably chastised. Do you realise how many guys on this forum are feeling insulted by these cruel remarks. If I could just catch the little brat ....


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2014)

I almost didn't watch it thinking it would be an old guy beat down. But, becuse I did all I can say is, damn......


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 5, 2014)

seasoned said:


> I almost didn't watch it thinking it would be an *old guy beat down*. But, becuse I did all I can say is, damn......



That was what I expected.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 5, 2014)

K-man said:


> Well your 7 year old niece should be suitably chastised. Do you realise how many guys on this forum are feeling insulted by these cruel remarks. If I could just catch the little brat ....



catch her LoL   she'd prolly kick you to death cos she's been doing muay thai for about a year a bit   now that scrap i'd love to see cos your knees are about waist high on her and i bet that all the years of abuse have made them weaker


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 5, 2014)

Respect your elders.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 5, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> catch her LoL   she'd prolly kick you to death cos she's been doing muay thai for about a year a bit   now that scrap i'd love to see cos your knees are about waist high on her and i bet that all the years of abuse have made them weaker



Donna, I have to agree with PhotonGuy. K-man is a elder, but more importantly, a Master! No, that is just disrespectful.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Grenadier should seen this.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 6, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Grenadier should seen this.



Guess I have been a bit mouthy here with my previous post. Just the way I was brought up by my nan mainly. Respect for elders and listen before talking was number 1. Could not help it so I jumped on it, then said what I feel!


----------



## K-man (Sep 6, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> catch her LoL   she'd prolly kick you to death cos she's been doing muay thai for about a year a bit   now that scrap i'd love to see cos your knees are about waist high on her and i bet that all the years of abuse have made them weaker


And my knees are out injured at the moment thanks to a double leg take down in Aikido training hyper extending them. But I'm training on my knees with my 5 yo grandson at present, so bring it on.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2014)

A few years back we flew an American fighter across to fight, he was Skip Hall a few weeks short of his 60th birthday, did a good job too especially as we found out he was injured but fought anyway.


----------



## K-man (Sep 6, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Donna, I have to agree with PhotonGuy. K-man is a elder, but more importantly, a Master! No, that is just disrespectful.


Mate, thanks for the compliment but I'm just a perpetual student with a sense of humour who just hasn't seen the writing on the wall.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2014)

K-man said:


> Mate, thanks for the compliment but I'm just a perpetual student with a sense of humour who just hasn't seen the writing on the wall.



Cos you can't read? :boing2:


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 6, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Cos you can't read? :boing2:



I'm being quite serious here , when I say that I am utterly disgusted with the amount of ageism on display through out this thread.

If you don't cease and desist forthwith  I will be forced to mow you all down with my mobility scooter.


----------



## K-man (Sep 6, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I'm being quite serious here , when I say that I am utterly disgusted with the amount of ageism on display through out this thread.
> 
> If you don't cease and desist forthwith  I will be forced to mow you all down with my mobility scooter.


Hey these things are great fun! Haven't got one of my own yet but had some great fun on my Mum's when she was alive. Do you have any idea of the speed they get up to?


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 6, 2014)

K-man said:


> Mate, thanks for the compliment but I'm just a perpetual student with a sense of humour who just hasn't seen the writing on the wall.



I'm all for taking the piss out of you lot  just jumped the gun I guess. Thanks.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 7, 2014)

I can take the mickey out of K-Man because he knows I'm older than him! Just remember though that old and sneaky beats young and fit anytime.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 7, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> I can take the mickey out of K-Man because he knows I'm older than him! Just remember though that old and sneaky beats young and fit anytime.



I'll remember that in six weeks or so when I take on that fella from work. Old and sneaky, what a excuse I could have.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 12, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> 53 is the new 40.



How about, 53 is the new 25.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 14, 2014)

Hmm, neither had much in the way of a ground game. What a pity. That brawl could have ended a lot more quickly with an effective takedown and ground control.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 14, 2014)

K-man said:


> And my knees are out injured at the moment thanks to a double leg take down in Aikido training hyper extending them. But I'm training on my knees with my 5 yo grandson at present, so bring it on.



take it from me you wouldn't want to take her on  i've tried and got a beating just for good measure but then i was on my knees too  guess that being "old" has taken it's toll on me too


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 14, 2014)

K-man said:


> Hey these things are great fun! Haven't got one of my own yet but had some great fun on my Mum's when she was alive. Do you have any idea of the speed they get up to?



the best ones have lawn mower engines in them  seriously quick and mega fun 

the things that i do for other people LoL 

land speed record for a mobility scooter is over 70mph


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

LOL that was mental, a highly entertaining fight! 

I dont understand what was hurting the young guy? 

It seems at this level he who has the better endurance wins, I think endurance advantage alone will take you far in MMA, because few have the discipline to do the cardio work.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 21, 2014)

Well anyway, that older guy sure knows how to keep in good shape and he is not somebody to mess with. I hope to follow his example. As it is, at 38 Im still in my prime and I plan on taking it to the grave, whenever that might be.


----------

